# Best possible way to mount 6x9 speakers in rear deck



## TeKKiE (Aug 8, 2006)

95 200sx with audio overhaul in progress...

I'm currently approaching all avenues here with regards to installing my Kenwood Comp. 6x9 3ways into the rear deck. The only way I can currently think of doing this would be to sit there and waste a good 30 minutes dremeling out the template so they'll actually mount. Has anyone else out there modified their rear deck to compliment 6x9's? I thought about just mounting them beneath the deck thru the trunk, but really don't want to have sound directed thru a smaller port.

Thoughts?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

when we put a size like that in a clasic we pulled out the back pannle over the trunk and custom cut the wholes to mount them. its pretty easy to do drill an a sawsal. well best of luck


----------



## TeKKiE (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks! I actually just left the panel in place and used a dremel to cut. Took a little while due to the angle, but was well worth it. The only issue was the mounting. You could not mount the speakers parallel with the deck, you had to off set them by about 25 degrees to fit in the wedge portions of the deck. No problems though, and the system now sounds very clear and crisp


----------



## TeKKiE (Aug 8, 2006)

LoL thanks for the move. I hadn't noticed that there was an audio section of the forums.


----------

